# custom garments with no minimums?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just got this email from Jerico Sportswear.

I haven't followed up to see if their "no minimums" means "no minimums" (1 custom garment), but I figured I'd post it here in case someone else might be interested: http://www.jericosport.com/


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Noooo  sounds too good to be true....


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Let us know if you DO find out if no minimums really means no minimums. 

By the way, that email address is hilarious.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

OK EVERYONE! 

I just called Jerico. Yes, NO MINIMUM FOR CUSTOM MADE. They can even make one for you! They said that it can "get pricey" depending on the complexity of the specs and you must use their fabric...In any event, this is great!!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks for sharing. As with anything the less you get the moe expensive yet the fact that they will do small quanities says a lot.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, no minimums!

I've talked about this with them before. I was told that custom garments are normally twice the amount of in-stock items.

I've got the pricelist if anybody wants it!


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

*raises hand* I do!




Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yes, no minimums!
> 
> I've talked about this with them before. I was told that custom garments are normally twice the amount of in-stock items.
> 
> I've got the pricelist if anybody wants it!


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

When any of the TSF members do decide they will produce custom made garments through Jerico, it would be nice if there was a separate category for other TSF members to view them. 

I'm going to seriously look into it for my 2008 line.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I've got the pricelist if anybody wants it!


I'd like a copy. I think you have my email address, if not let me know.  Thanks Greg.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep, I've still got it.

I sent it out to you ladies.


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

i know i've brought up an old post but do any of you still have that pricelist it would be of great help

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i know i've brought up an old post but do any of you still have that pricelist it would be of great help


If you contact Jerico, they can also send you the pricelist.


----------



## cloud9clothing (Feb 7, 2007)

yea i would also like a pricelist


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

cloud9clothing said:


> yea i would also like a pricelist


If you contact Jerico, they can send you the pricelist.


----------



## jerico (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello EVERYONE!
getting a JERICO Price List just got a million times easier!
check out our new website..
click on new customer (even if you have ordered from us before)
and fill out the customer information form
once you have completed the (quick and easy) registration process and your account is approved you will have access to and the ability to download price lists, catalogs, etc.. in PDF and excel format
you will also be able to use our new and easy online ordering system

and as always if you have any questions please feel free to call or e-mail us at:

phone:
1 800 668 6443

e-mail:
[email protected]

Cheers! 

- JERICO


----------

